# Various Pics Of Rv Hauling



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Edmonton, Ab, Canada at a 10 below zero Sunset









Central Saskatchewan the next day. Again, about 10 or so below zero.









You have to be ready for 100's of miles of this with RV in tow. Fun, Fun!









These park models are even challenging for a dually. They are 40+ foot and weigh around 11-12000lbs empty. Bumper pull FUN!









Took one of these to Coos Bay, Or. 12-13000 lbs empty 37 foot long and expensive. I enjoy hauling these though. They tow very nice for there weight and size.









Taken around Park City, Ut.









The salt flats of Utah. Sunglasses are a must!

Have more in the next post.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pictures Carey.
Thanks for taking the time. I always find your work/adventures very interesting!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I took hwy 140 accross southern Oregon to miss forcasted bad weather further north. I would say hwy 140 from just north of Winnemucca, Nv to Medford is the most lightly traveled hwy I have ever been on. I would go for many miles without even meeting a car. Reminded me of northern Canada.









Beautiful dense green forests. Even in March!









Then it changes to this just a few miles down the road.









This was my reward after delivering in Coos Bay, Or.









And this.









And this. Sorry, had camera crooked a bit. Pic isnt straight.









More beauty of the Pacific.









Speaking of beauty! The dodge is having a short rest at the beach! lol She's been a good horse to me.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I got to Bismarck, ND. after delivering one to Calgary, Ab. a few weeks back. I94 was closed further east. So I headed south thru SoDak to I 90, and caught I29 to Omaha. Had many miles of this. The snow wasnt sticking too bad to the roads, as it was 5 below zero. Still nerving though, as I hardly met a car for a 100 miles. With wind chills in the -50 range its scary to be out there by yourself. All that is keeping you alive is the warm truck. If something happens to my truck, I'd be in an emergency situation quickly in this weather.. I just hope, pray, and drive carefully. Its never failed me yet.









Another shot in the blizzard.









Making it past the storm. Both my truck and I are happy. lol

I left on this last go round March 3rd. I delivered in Minneapolis, Calgary, and Coos Bay. I made it home yesterday and am off till next week. I drove 9956 miles in 2 weeks. My truck needs some maintance and a rest.

I finally should be getting my flatbed soon, so will have a whole new experience with that here shortly, as I'll be hauling 2-3 small rv's and cars back into Chicago. There was a lag time on the trailers from the factory, thats why I have been hauling singles the last month.

I say Cheers! Its time for a rest!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Carey!

With spring coming I can't wait to get back on the road and go camping. About 3/4 of your pictures made me look forward to it even more! (I'll pass on towing through bilzzards)


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Just looking at those pics made me get up and put a sweater and thicker socks on..... all you need to do is add the sound of wind through the trees...

Great pics... that looks like a reality show... "Trailer Terror" or something like that.

James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

In the snow??? Your a better man then me, I would have to pass.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome pics Carey! Certainly increased my respect and admiration for you and the job you do, which I didn't think was possible. Thanks for posting, hope those roads clear up for you soon.

Brad


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The pictures are fantastic. Like I PM'd you, I surely would like to be able to travel like you do, but, like you said, it must be tiring, sometimes, and not really get to enjoy alot while traveling.
I think I NEED, not want, but NEED to go to Coos Bay!! That is absolutely gorgeous!! While I live in the mountains, now, I still love the beach, but not when it's too hot.
Again, thanks for sharing, and stay safe out there and enjoy a few days R&R!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow Carey! you are soooooooo awesome! plz always post pics, it so cool to travel with you!







Doug might have to create " The Carey Itinerary"!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome Pictures!!!

Love them!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures indeed, but SHHHHHHH, stop showing everyone how awesome Oregon is.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When we drove out to Wyo last year, we thought about what SD & !-90 must be like in the winter. Even in summer we could put a lot of lonnnnnnnggggggg, flat miles behind us without seeing another car ... had to stay awake somehow! You've just confirmed our imaginations!

Stay safe out there, Carey!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Carey, you need to get a webcam setup in your dash and podcast as your drive along. Thanks for sharing!

LOL Jim I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


>


Thanks for sharing !! Travel safe.

Hey what splash guard is that under your bumper?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sgalady said:


> The pictures are fantastic. Like I PM'd you, I surely would like to be able to travel like you do, but, like you said, it must be tiring, sometimes, and not really get to enjoy alot while traveling.
> I think I NEED, not want, but NEED to go to Coos Bay!! That is absolutely gorgeous!! While I live in the mountains, now, I still love the beach, but not when it's too hot.
> Again, thanks for sharing, and stay safe out there and enjoy a few days R&R!!
> Darlene


I had been thru Coos Bay before, but it was just a drive thru. The lady at the front desk at the dealership drew me a map to the beach. It was about 6-7 from the dealer. She said she didnt want me to leave without going to Cape Arago State Park.. It was awesome and very beautiful. I called her after, and told her thanks and it was worth it. I loved that here it was noon on a monday and I was the only one there along with a few retired people walking there dogs..

We chatted for about 1/2 hr while the dealer inspected the Landmark. She said out of the oregon coast, the Coos Bay/North Bend area was less touristy than most of the other cities on the coast. It was still an affordable place to live compared to other cities on the coast. But like the rest, jobs are at a premium. Coos Bay still thinks its a shipping port and a foresty city, but its really not anymore she said. I also learned Coos Bay is a deep water port and the only one between Seattle and Frisco. I saw a ton of campgrounds and they were just loaded with full timers. She also said its windy much of the time and it was the day I was there also.. Like the whole Oregon Coast temps are temperate and rarely gets below freezing.. Temps in the 40's and 50's are the norm much of the year. The oregon dunes are just up the road, and you could tell. There were a ton of quad dealers there. Another give away was seeing sand paddle tires for quads in the auto section at Wal Mart, lol.. First time I have ever seen quad tires for sale at a Wal Mart..

I have travelled 101 up and down the coast a few times and out of all the cities I feel Coos Bay is the most affordable and untouristy.. I would love to spend more time there sometime. I highly recommed you make a trip thru there.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


>


Thanks for sharing !! Travel safe.

Hey what splash guard is that under your bumper?
[/quote]

Its an Ultra Guard I think is the name.. Bought it at Camping World for like 90 bucks. Its the narrow model. They had one meant for Motorhomes too, wide.

I welded up brakets and a 3/16ths agle iron rail then bolted it to the reciever hitch. Its a must for hauling new campers, as it keeps rock rash to a min. I also extended the wheel flaps. When loaded my the flaps hang 1 inch off the ground.

I have stradled lots of dead animals, and blown truck tires, and know that Ultra gaurd is being hit by that stuff.. Its a tough piece of rubber.. Like 3/8ths thick.

One time a truck threw a chunk of rubber from its tire under my truck. That flap kept the chunk from hitting the trailer. It basically contained it from being flipped up and onto the nose of the trailer.. I have saved my damage deposit several times.

I dont thinks its good for fuel mileage, but dont care..

Most dealers comment when they see how protected I am and rarely inspect the nose or 5er pocket for damage.. Ive had many thank me for all my flaps.

The flap comes with a bracket to bolt to your reciever. You have to supply the angle iron though. There bracket is kinda cheap. Many guys who use these build all there ouwn bracketry for hangin it. So you can make it as strong as youd like.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Y-Guy said:


> Carey, you need to get a webcam setup in your dash and podcast as your drive along. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> LOL Jim I was thinking the same thing.


Hmmm.. That sounds like a fun idea. I'll look into that. Thanks. Wonder what brand of camera would be good. I have a Toshiba Laptop with a Verizon Aircard. It gets internet almost everywhere, but much of the time its not high speed when out in the sticks.. I wonder if a web cam would still broadcast well?

Carey

ps.. sorry about the secret.. maybe some will come spend some money up there while on a vacation... I didnt say a word how housing prices are getting more affordable so a normal person could actually afford to live close to the coast.. lol














Blew that secret too!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good to hear from you again Carey!! Awesome pics as always!! Enjoy your R&R, and then Godspeed and best of luck with the flatbed!! Don't keep us waiting too long to see it!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

lets see.............................. awesome, wow, holy s**t, sweet, amazing. gota love it and it looks and sounds like you do. wishing you many more miles of safe travels.

kevin


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, thanks for the pics and stories as always. I love reading your updates and pictures of your adventures. Sure do appreciate you having taken the time and effort to do these posts. Love'em! GREAT job! Keep up the safe towing!

-CC


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

CTD rule ! Carey, do you have a winter cover over the grille or just cardboard in front of the radiator when up north?

Ever deliver south ? 
Great Pics!
Rob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyvekcat said:


> CTD rule ! Carey, do you have a winter cover over the grille or just cardboard in front of the radiator when up north?
> 
> Ever deliver south ?
> Great Pics!
> Rob


Ive never put anything over the radiator or grill. It always stays around 200 degrees so I figure its no problem. Idleing at night would prolly be good idea though. At 1000 rpms the engine will get down to about 170 and that aint good. I idle it at 1250-1300 and it stays right about 195..

When up in that north cold country, I never shut the truck off. I let it idle at 1250 for about 8 hours every night while sleeping. There was time last month I didnt shut the truck off for 2 weeks.. I burn about 7 tenths an hour while idleing. Since fule came down, I can idle all night for about 10-15 bucks.. Thats a no biggie.. Now if fuel goes back up, I will need to invest a diesel cab heater or honda 2000 gen and a 1500 electric heater.

I changed my oil at 12000 miles after all that idleing. I generally go 15000 miles or more before changing it..

I know guys who idle there cummins 6 months out of there year and still have 6-700k miles on em.. So maybe idleing doesnt hurt em.. I guess I'll find out myself.

I do run some south loads to Va, the carolinas, Al, Ms, Tx, and Ar. I generally run those during the week and run long ones southwest, west ot northwest on weekends.. I like running long on weekends because all the dot scales are closed and there are few dot officers out on the highway.. As far as Canada goes I like crossing the border on saturday nights because all the important people are off, and all the canadian scales are closed all day sunday too.. Then when empty I dont have to deal with dot and stop at scales monday and tues.

I havent run anything to the northeast.. We have a good amount of guys that live that way, and those guys know what there doin with all the tollways, low bridges, and narrow streets. As far as Im concerned they can do all they want. I might do 1 trip up there a year so I can say I ran ne.. lol Most of us western guys just run west and the east guys stay east.. Most of us will run wherever the boss needs, and thats pretty much me. But the boss knows I love long weekend trips west so he generally keeps me running that way, and runs me short trips during the week. He then cherry picks me a long one because he has the time to do that while Im running short.. Believe it or not, most guys like shorter runs so that they can run 4-5 days and get 2 days off per week.. I like to run 14-17 out and about 5 or so off..

Carey


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Fabulous pics! 
I've never been on that side of the country. 
Texas is the closest I've been to the west coast.

Do you have to obey the HOS rules like OTR drivers?

Linda


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

gone campin said:


> Fabulous pics!
> I've never been on that side of the country.
> Texas is the closest I've been to the west coast.
> 
> ...


Yes when loaded for sure. I have to pull into state scales too.. Empty, the company lets us log off duty, and DOT doesnt bother us. I have to carry over width permits for many states as a new unlicensed rv is considered a commercial vehicle. Many rv's are around 9 feet wide with awnings so they charge us. Most states require a state plate or trip permit too. So when we are loaded we are looked at much more picky than semis. Many states want to make sure they are getting paid for moving an unlicensed vehicle accross there state.. So when were loaded they pick us apart and then the opposite empty, they could care less about us..

I log as much as I can for tax reasons. So for every night im gone I get 50 something credit from the IRS. So having logs and reciepts proves that. When my hours approach the 70 allowed in 8 days, I go off duty for 34 hours when empty to get my hours back.. I then start back over with 70 in 8 days.. DOT guys have looked at my logs and they say as long as im empty and under 10000lbs, they could care a less.. I carry a certified CAT scale ticket with me showing my empty weight of 9960lbs. I know the law is very tricky about what we are doing, but 99% of the DOT guys dont care about empty pick ups if under 10k lbs.

So in all truth, we never run out of hours and can drive almost none stop the whole time im gone from home.. I have 20 years truckin exp. This is the only line of work I have been involed in that dot lets us skirt the rules.

I leave my dot labels on all the time. If your say east bound and empty in North Dakota with Colorado plates, the cops will pull me over and check me for drugs or anything illegal. So I leave my signs on to show Im working. They leave me alone for the most part. Our aux fuel tanks drive the cops nuts.. They always think we are hauling drugs in them.. Many of the guys without signs on have been haseled and had there fuel tanks checked with cameras to make sure they legal. Im not saying were living in socialism out here but its sure not like it used to be out here anymore.

Thankfully with all my commercial driving experience, I can play dot game like a pro. Its also nice to understand each states requirements about pulling an unlicensed vehicle thru each state.. According to DOT rules I cant sleep in my truck or even an empty rv.. Neither has a DOT certified sleeping area.. Most trailers are sealed from the factory anyway, so we cant get in them.. Thats cool, Id rather sleep in mt truck on private property.. Thats how we skirt that. We log off duty while sleeping and tell DOT we slept at a truck stop drivers lounge, tent, igloo, ditch, etc,, lol If they catch us sleeping in our trucks on public property its 300 bucks and 10 hours off to sit in our trucks and go back to sleep till they let us go.. Yea stupid, but thats the law. I have a very nice legal size bed in my truck, 78x30, and the requirements are 75x24.. But again it would cost many 1000's to get my sleeping area legal for dot, so we just play there little game..

Im sitting in very windy Amarillo, Tx. tonight. I may be here a while. This dealer has a whole lot full of trailers needing moved to Paris, Tx. They are closing this dealership. I dont know how many trucks my boss has coming, will find out tomorrow..

Take Care!
Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Carey - thanks for sharing your stories and pictures - always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is fantastic stuff, I could read this all day....modern day cowboy drivin' the herds!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

....modern day cowboy drivin' the herds!
[/quote]


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, Amarillo is just 120mi. North of us and my in-laws are from Paris!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sydmeg1012 said:


> This is fantastic stuff, I could read this all day....modern day cowboy drivin' the herds!


Many say truckin is the last of the great american cowboy.. Id say that was more true in the 50's and 60's, but its still sorta that way.. With all our electronic communications anymore a guy can be a thousand miles away and feel pretty close to home.. With cell phones and interent in the truck I can feel close to home with a flip of the phone or a few buttons on my laptop.. Makes things easier than it used to be..

But still everyday is a new unknown experience.. Today I had wind, and I mean wind.. Seen a 16x70 trailer house being transported get flipped over right ahead of me today.. It was kinda sad, it flipped right into someones front yard.. Knowbody got hurt and that was the best part.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey, Amarillo is just 120mi. North of us and my in-laws are from Paris!
> 
> -CC


LoL. Its sure a small world! Someday I will get something thru Lubbock I bet here one day..

You and I was chatting about 5ers the other day and when I picked this unit up I thought of you guys.

I picked up a Forest River Wildcat 32QBBS. Its a 2008 model. It has a front bunks. Then a nice slide out on the drivers side, then a slide out in the rear master bedroom.. Its a sweet unit. Its not white inside, but its still beautiful inside.. I walked in and and the 1st thing that came to my mind was you guys. lol It would be perfect for the girls.. They would have there own room to themselves.

The owner of the Amarillo dealership died and the kids didnt want nothin to do with the biz.. So Forest River is taking the hit on moving all the units to another dealership.. I bet a person could get a good deal on these models as they were all 2008's..

It is a mid level model, and pretty light. It towed really well in the wind.. I had 50 mph winds today, and any trailer would be bobbing around. This model towed much better than an avg 5er because its fairly low and nicely balanced.. This trailer would make a perfect match to your SD truck.. lol It has a Trail Air suspension and a Trail Air pin box that hinges in rubber making it ride as well as the really big retirement type 5ers..

Its going to Camper Dans in Paris. I found out that just there Wildcat line from Amarillo is being moved to Paris. There was like 6 of them. I will find out in the morn if they need me to go get another, or just head for Elkhart.. They also had a bunch of other Forest River stuff but who knows where all of em are going.

Its not that Im trying to sell ya something, but when I stepped into the rig, I thought how perfect of a 5er for your family.. Might check one of those out next time you all are out looking..

Carey


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice pics Carey, Thanks for sharing that with us.
Bob


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This is fantastic stuff, I could read this all day....modern day cowboy drivin' the herds!


Many say truckin is the last of the great american cowboy.. Id say that was more true in the 50's and 60's, but its still sorta that way.. With all our electronic communications anymore a guy can be a thousand miles away and feel pretty close to home.. With cell phones and interent in the truck I can feel close to home with a flip of the phone or a few buttons on my laptop.. Makes things easier than it used to be..

But still everyday is a new unknown experience.. Today I had wind, and I mean wind.. Seen a 16x70 trailer house being transported get flipped over right ahead of me today.. It was kinda sad, it flipped right into someones front yard.. Knowbody got hurt and that was the best part.

Carey
[/quote]

This wind is the kinda stuff we pull in often around West Texas. Were you on a pull out of Amarillo headed to Paris for that dealer that is closing that shop? Is it Jack Sisemore?

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Carey, Amarillo is just 120mi. North of us and my in-laws are from Paris!
> 
> -CC


LoL. Its sure a small world! Someday I will get something thru Lubbock I bet here one day..

You and I was chatting about 5ers the other day and when I picked this unit up I thought of you guys.

I picked up a Forest River Wildcat 32QBBS. Its a 2008 model. It has a front bunks. Then a nice slide out on the drivers side, then a slide out in the rear master bedroom.. Its a sweet unit. Its not white inside, but its still beautiful inside.. I walked in and and the 1st thing that came to my mind was you guys. lol It would be perfect for the girls.. They would have there own room to themselves.

The owner of the Amarillo dealership died and the kids didnt want nothin to do with the biz.. So Forest River is taking the hit on moving all the units to another dealership.. I bet a person could get a good deal on these models as they were all 2008's..

It is a mid level model, and pretty light. It towed really well in the wind.. I had 50 mph winds today, and any trailer would be bobbing around. This model towed much better than an avg 5er because its fairly low and nicely balanced.. This trailer would make a perfect match to your SD truck.. lol It has a Trail Air suspension and a Trail Air pin box that hinges in rubber making it ride as well as the really big retirement type 5ers..

Its going to Camper Dans in Paris. I found out that just there Wildcat line from Amarillo is being moved to Paris. There was like 6 of them. I will find out in the morn if they need me to go get another, or just head for Elkhart.. They also had a bunch of other Forest River stuff but who knows where all of em are going.

Its not that Im trying to sell ya something, but when I stepped into the rig, I thought how perfect of a 5er for your family.. Might check one of those out next time you all are out looking..

Carey
[/quote]

LOL - funny you mention that - we just went to a local dealer that sells Wildcat and looked at the 30LOFT and the 32QBBS model last weekend. The Loft area in the 30LOFT model seemed too small to us. We like the stairs up instead of a ladder too. The Loft in the Sundance is just under the size of a Queen bed and has lighted stairs. The youngest one will want to use something like that before you know it. Momma likes the lighted stairs over the ladder for kid safety reasons. That QBBS at that dealer is overpriced though. 37k "on sale" for the QBBS. Momma sure did like that front bunk setup







We want to stick with a mid-pro 5'er for the towability reasons you just mentioned. Currently on the scope are the Cougars, Wildcats, the new Sydney and a couple of the Heartlands. I need to schedule a weekend to go check out the Heartlands and we will see the Sydney as soon as Fun Time gets one









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea that seems a bit high on price. They found enough trucks to get those 6 moved. The Amarillo dealer was named Dicky Stout Motor Ranch. So I had a long day yesterday, 950 miles back to Elkhart. I picked a new toyhauler named Road Warrior. Its 39.5 feet long and its a heavy dude.. Feels like a good 14.5 to 15k. Im taking it to Minneapolis for a mid morn delivery tomorrow. Then will run back to Elkhart tomorrow and grab a 42 foot bumper pull park model and will head for Red Deer, Alberta. Red Deer is just south of Edmonton maybe about 75 miles. Im planning to deliver that big dude mid day monday. I will then head back to Elkhart and do another short one, then do a west coast one, then will go home for 2 weeks.

My wife owns a Barber Shop and she is going to hair school for 2 weeks. She does that every few years to stay up with the styles and new fad cuts all the young guys like.. Yea my wife plays with mens hair everyday while I am 1000's of miles from home.. lol She has done it forever and we have been together forever.. Neither of us are the jealous type so me being a trucker, which has a worse reputation than her career, and her working with mens hair is kinda an equal for us on the jealousy thing for the both of us.. Our long time love for eachother overcomes any bad feelings about either of our careers.. When I get home the sparks still fly and for being together coming up on 18 years, what more could we ask for....

I will play teenager sitter and do lots of honey do's for that 2 weeks. I will find me something to fix on my truck too. <wink> lol

The ole dodge will turn over 150k tomorrow and is running excellent.. My emergency brake is weak. I adjusted it, and its still weak, so that means I have an axle seal weeping. So I will fix that and may do brake pads.. There still about 1/4 on the brake pads though.

Sitting in Menomonee, Wi tonight.. Not bad, 33 degrees. Spring is just around the corner..

I will go play in the Minneapolis rush hour in the morn.. Better get my sleep...

Carey


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Sayonara....You should come up around Edmonton in July then you can enjoy +10 instead of -10 !!!! We have had some nasty stuff this year...got as low as -43 out here in Stony


----------

